# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  URL changing -

## Total Eclipse

Hey guys.

We took a lot of advice from you all, and how you thought the website could benefit more from change. One of the few things that came up with the SAD theme when we are trying to make this a full anxiety board, for users that deal with both anxiety, and disorders that come with anxiety. 

We have decided to change the URL of the site to *anxietyspace.com*

All your posts, and accounts will be in tact, nothing changed, don' worry!!!  

Our hope is to make this site a spot for not only advice, but comfort for users to interact with each other through the social ports of the site.   ::): 


We are working on a fix other glitches.

----------


## L

I really like that, there is more comfort it that name x

----------


## Anteros

:Celebrate:

----------


## huppypuppy

The site is now starting to look really, really good - the new URL tops it off!

----------


## Chocolate

looks like it has changed  ::):  cool.

----------


## Yellow

I like the name  :Celebrate:

----------


## Ironman

Just a reminder!

Anyone putting an S on the end of the initials - as in the monogram for "Anxiety Space Support" - will get an infraction!

----------


## Total Eclipse

^ Lol.

Anyone who is not geting the big green logo, hit the ctrl, return/ enter, and the letter R, at once

----------


## Total Eclipse

It's officially changed  :Celebrate:

----------


## Anteros

Looks good!

We are official now!!!!

----------


## WineKitty

I like the new URL....good change!  ::):

----------


## Nelly

I like it.  ::D:

----------


## colleen

I'm very pleased with this change. The name is much more user friendly and easier understood.

----------


## Total Eclipse

::):

----------


## CityofAngels

I like the old name better.

----------


## Anxiety Space

Because of the address change, it will feel like you are being logged in and out again, along with a few other issues. This is because the cookies and cache in your browser hasn't caught up to the change. To fix it, clear your cookies and cache and log back into the website using the new domain (don't forget to click "remember me"). Then it should work as normal, if it doesn't let us know. ::): 

—Mystery Person

----------


## Matty

ASSupport rocks. 

The url is nicer but I found the old one a little more catchy.

----------


## h4x0r

looks good    ::

----------


## Total Eclipse

For everyone who was here in the last few hours, and who might have got a few 404 and 500 errors, my bad. In addition to ironing out the last glitches, I also attempted to friendly-up the links, which should have been a easy and quick change, but the software had other plans. ::(:  You should not have anymore issues now, please report if you do.

If you come across any issue in the future, give it a minute then refresh or return to the homepage (anxietyspace.com) and it should be back to normal, otherwise report it. I will in the future do could-break-something changes during quiet times with notice and I will revert as soon as I spot an issue, but please do report the issue anyway, it is very helpful.

----------

